# My response from Carl Levin



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for contacting me about gun safety issues. I appreciate you sharing your views with me. I support sensible gun safety laws and strict enforcement of those laws to help prevent crimes, suicides and violence committed with firearms. I support the steps President Obama outlined recently to curb the gun violence that plagues our nation, and I believe Congress can and should work to enact legislation to prevent gun violence without infringing on the rights of law-abiding citizens.I was an original cosponsor of the Brady Law (P.L.103-159). This law requires prospective handgun purchasers to undergo criminal background checks before purchasing a firearm from a licensed dealer. The background check system is able to make 92 percent of background check determinations on the spot, and since 1994, has prevented more than 1.5 million firearm purchases. Additionally, according to Centers for Disease Control statistics, since the Brady Law went into effect, the number of gun deaths in the United States dropped 22 percent, from 39,595 in 1993 to 30,769 in 2007. The number of gun homicides dropped by more than 29 percent, from 17,024 in 1993 to 12,129 in 2007.While the Brady Law has been successful in reducing gun violence, I believe more has to be done. For example, only 60 percent of all gun sales in the United States take place at licensed federal dealers, where background checks are mandatory. The remaining 40 percent of gun sales are conducted by unlicensed individual sellers, often at gun shows, and a background check is not required. This means that across our nation, any dangerous individual can go to a gun show and purchase a deadly weapon without any form of background check. To close this &#8216;gun show loophole,&#8217; I am a cosponsor of the Gun Show Background Check Act. This bill would enact the common sense principle that anyone who wants to purchase a firearm at a gun show should be able to pass a simple background check. Ten national police organizations support closing this loophole. Additionally, I am a cosponsor of the Denying Firearms and Explosives to Dangerous Terrorists Act, a bill that seeks to reduce gun violence by keeping firearms out of the hands of terrorists and criminals. Although hard to believe, nothing in current law prohibits individuals on terrorist watch lists from purchasing firearms, unless they fall into another disqualifying category. This &#8220;terror gap&#8221; in federal law must be closed, and this bill would do just that. This legislation would deny the transfer of a firearm when a Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) background check reveals that the prospective purchaser is a known or suspected terrorist and the Attorney General has a reasonable belief that the purchaser may use the firearm in connection with terrorism. Keeping guns out of the hands of terrorists is just common sense.I also have always supported the rights of sportsmen and hunters. Hunting is a way of life for millions of Americans and plays an integral role in modern wildlife management. But military style assault weapons have no sporting purpose. Because of these weapons, our nation&#8217;s citizens are in greater danger and police officers across the country are encountering criminals armed with highly lethal military style weapons.To support our law enforcement community and to save lives, I am a cosponsor of the Assault Weapons Ban of 2013. This legislation would prevent the future possession, manufacture, sale and importation of assault-type weapons while grandfathering weapons lawfully possessed at the date of the bill&#8217;s enactment. It would ban firearms with detachable magazines and military style features, such as grenade launchers, protruding pistol grips, and barrel shrouds. It would support law enforcement officers across our nation, who should not be forced to confront lawbreakers toting military arms. And it would protect the rights of hunters by specifically naming thousands of firearms with legitimate sporting, sentimental or other value that would remain legal to possess. This bill also would ban high capacity ammunition magazines. Studies have shown that high capacity ammunition magazines are used in 31 to 41 percent of fatal police shootings in cities across our nation. They also have been used by the perpetrators of numerous mass shootings, including at Columbine High School, Virginia Tech, the Tucson shooting of Representative Gabrielle Giffords and 19 others, the attack on a movie theater in Aurora, Colorado, and the horrifying shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut. The Newtown shooting alone left twenty six people dead, twenty of them children.We must not wait until more places are added to this heartbreaking list. We can and should act swiftly to protect our families and loved ones from mass shootings. These measures have the overwhelming support of law enforcement communities around our nation, who have implored us to make changes to stop the flood of these types of weapons into the hands of those who would use them for harm. I will continue to work for common-sense gun safety measures. Thank you again for contacting me.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

No talent hack! This assbag, along with Debbie Downer, need to be voted out! 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Word for word the response I got today also. He has been there too long and needs to go.:banghead3


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I got the same bull. He should have saved time and just typed the two words his response really means.....


----------



## rlandhc (Mar 9, 2005)

Same response just arrived..... notice how now it's "gun safety" no longer "gun control"...... gotta love how they are attempting to soft sell it!


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Note that he is cosponsoring the bill. We need to send him a message next election.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

ESOX said:


> I got the same bull. He should have saved time and just typed the two words his response really means.....



Me to! I feel depressed! They will keep electing him until he croaks and then they will put his Brother or a Nephew in the Senate! Every person on this site should have sent a letter!

If Kwame and Monica were runnin' again they would elect them too!

Dingle is on a banana and his trophy will be the next downriver Rep, mark my words!

Halitosis! or Hal to ya!

O'lame Fred


----------



## Pedpole (Jul 20, 2012)

He should have been gone a long time ago. That's what is wrong with the career politicians people know him and keep voting for him instead of researching their record. I haven't voted for him in years and I don't consider him my senator just like the guy in the white house isn't my president.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

A shroud on a gun is evil? Why do those who know nothing about guns, make laws against them?


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I also just received the same response, not a surprise though I am fairly sure we all sent the same letter. I am sitting here talking over with my wife if I should respond to this a##-hat or not, even though I am sure he would never receive it just as he probably never seen the first his intern read and responded I am sure. Its very frustrating and easy to see when times were good we were very careless about who we left in office. B 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I knew I wouldn't be the only one hacked off by his response. He's such a career politician. I have never voted for him just for that fact. I am going to respond and let him know he doesn't represent my views but I know I'm pissing into the wind with it. His was the worst response I received. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I got the same one today too. Total career politician Douche Bag!


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Also same for me..


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Fabner1 said:


> Me to! I feel depressed! They will keep electing him until he croaks and then they will put his Brother or a Nephew in the Senate! Every person on this site should have sent a letter!
> 
> If Kwame and Monica were runnin' again they would elect them too!
> 
> ...



Well he would be elected out if we gave Detroit Back to Ohio... Just think how better off this state could be. Besides the tigers and Red Wings lol


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

I got the same letter back, I responded with "I will keep your response until the next election to use as a reference for voting"


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Vote him out!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Got the same letter. What a db. Vote him out----he has been in office way too long.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

I got on line to post the reply I got from Levin but you beat me to it I found it depressing yet motivating. Motivating in that many of you also received the same reply which means you are doing your part and for that I thank you! Tell your friends and get them involved. Remind them of this day when Levin is on the ballot next.


----------



## TaggedOut904 (Nov 1, 2012)

He's not going to get a vote from my family


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

The funny thing is he takes all kinds of money from the largest holder of fire arms companies in the world. Cerberus Capital Management. That is because he is on the DHS and Armed Forces board. Maybe our letters should go to them. I will enclose a link that shows his contributors. http://www.opensecrets.org/politicians/summary.php?cid=N00001691&cycle=2012


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

dooman said:


> Wow, you must feel better now, great response.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not much better haha I know he will never read it but it felt good to tell him off in a way.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Sitting here reading these posts.....I wonder if this website (MS) would agree to buy a half or full page ad in the Sunday edition in one of the major newpapers here in Michigan (Freep?). The ad can post Sen Levin's letter and MS would reply with a well written response offering the perspective of Michigan Sportsman 2nd Admendment supporters. To fund the ad, set up a Paypal and those MS members so inclined can donate $1, $5 or $10 (or whatever one can afford) to cover the cost of the ad. I'd pony up some bucks for that. I bet Sen Levin would then see that!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

TVCJohn said:


> Sitting here reading these posts.....I wonder if this website (MS) would agree to buy a half or full page ad in the Sunday edition in one of the major newpapers here in Michigan (Freep?). The ad can post Sen Levin's letter and MS would reply with a well written response offering the perspective of Michigan Sportsman 2nd Admendment supporters. To fund the ad, set up a Paypal and those MS members so inclined can donate $1, $5 or $10 (or whatever one can afford) to cover the cost of the ad. I'd pony up some bucks for that. I bet Sen Levin would then see that!


I'll pony up some $ on that.


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

TVCJohn said:


> Sitting here reading these posts.....I wonder if this website (MS) would agree to buy a half or full page ad in the Sunday edition in one of the major newpapers here in Michigan (Freep?). The ad can post Sen Levin's letter and MS would reply with a well written response offering the perspective of Michigan Sportsman 2nd Admendment supporters. To fund the ad, set up a Paypal and those MS members so inclined can donate $1, $5 or $10 (or whatever one can afford) to cover the cost of the ad. I'd pony up some bucks for that. I bet Sen Levin would then see that!


I'd be in on that as well.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

Kills me to say this but, what makes you think we can trust the newspapers, they are in the same suck a** club, wasn't the Free Press always the left view and the News the right? Or do I have that reversed?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll buy in on the ad idea. I ante $100.00 as long as it isn't in the News or Freep....I won't give those bastards a dime.


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Doesn't matter. They'll still take the money and run the ad

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

ESOX said:


> I'll buy in on the ad idea. I ante $100.00 as long as it isn't in the News or Freep....I won't give those bastards a dime.


If not those two then who? I would go for widest coverage. Maybe a sycronized ad blitz in a couple-three or four prominate regionals??? He has offices throughout Michigan. To nail two politician's at once....the last sentence in the Levin ad could be something to the effect of....(Are you also listening Senator Debbie Stabenow?) 

If the ad campaign draws immediate tv attention, which would be a likely possiblity, we should be prepared to have a knowledgeable, eliquent spokesperson to amplify the message of the MS community.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I live south of Indianapolis and I will ante up for the ad campaign as well!! I grew up in Wayne Co. and cannot stand these career criminals. Time for these guys to go. I along with many of us are tired of being pushed around by these, so-called, elected representatives. They work for you and me but somewhere along the line they have forgotten their duties as representatives of we the people. Keep up the good work guys...Patriots Unite!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

JRC owns the Oakland press, Macomb daily and a bunch of other newspapers.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll put my money where my mouth is and pitch in to help with the ad idea. I think that is a good idea.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

The thing is to see if the owners of MS would even entertain putting the MS name behind an open response to Sen Levin (and Stabenow). Otherwise....it's just a cool idea.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

You guys are good! Dammed good!


O'lame Fred


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

TVCJohn said:


> The thing is to see if the owners of MS would even entertain putting the MS name behind an open response to Sen Levin (and Stabenow). Otherwise....it's just a cool idea.


 
Just wondering if this is going anywhere. Has Steve weighed in yet???


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

CO House Bill 1224 passed today, Magazines over 15 rounds may soon be outlawed in Colorado.

If you have not put pen to paper, now is the time. Email, snail mail and call your government officials. We have the numbers... if we will all just act! Stand up for the constitution and be counted!


----------



## ltcnav (Oct 10, 2010)

I am afraid that we get the politicians we deserve. It is a sad state of affairs.


----------

